# **** Sargeant Back Home ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Marine Sgt. Tahmooressi was cut loose from the mex prison and is back on U.S. soil.

Aint it funny how good things happen right before an election.

Welcome home Sarge--- and thanks for your service. atriot:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Was just reading about that episode.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good for him, he is lucky to get out of there. I just say no to Mexico...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Good advice from AZ, above on that..... Glad to hear it. He waited too long. Thanks to the Tahmooressi family and Greta Van Susteren of Fox News for push the issue any way possible. Too bad they couldn't get help from the networks or the admin on this one. Still glad to get him home. And sorry, you can't change my vote!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The man's gonna have some issues, but nothing like he was experiencing down there. Those bastages treated him like an animal.

Agreed, AZ. I used to go there twice a year until someone broke into my car and stole stuff. That cured me and I'd never think of it today. Some of the places where I went are drug war zones now.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

if I wanted to go to mexico,I'D just drive by the local welfare office or the E.R.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I find it unforgiveable that Obama left him there. He sent terrorists back to join ISIS and kill our soldiers but couldn't lift a finger to help an American citizen. I would feel the same no matter the party of the president who left him there. I cut Mexico off several years ago.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

about damn time

obama dont givea squat about the US citizens he represents

he only cares about "changing this country fundamentally"

just like he said in his last campaign

the only reason they went to the effort of getting him back now is for political reasons for his party with the elections in a few days


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Marine Sgt. Tahmooressi was cut loose from the mex prison and is back on U.S. soil.
> 
> Aint it funny how good things happen right before an election.
> 
> ...


*SEMPER FI--- SGT TAHMOORESSI---------WELCOME HOME*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

kiyote said:


> if I wanted to go to mexico,I'D just drive by the local welfare office or the E.R.


try stopping in at a Social Security Office...........

Welcome back to the USA Sgt. Tahmooressi!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

First off I'm glad my brother and fellow sergeant is back and we'll. Sexing off we fight for a soldier that abandoned his post and then claims he forgot how to speak English and then give him a desk job in Texas?!?! Thanks for taking care of us mr. Scammer in chief!


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Meant second not sexing


----------

